# How to pay IRS from foreign country



## expus

Hello,
Upon doing tax return from abroad to USA in spring, if I end up owing tax to IRS, I know I can use foreign credit card to pay it, but the credit card limit may not be enough... what other options are there? is it possible to pay with money order that the foreign bank will prepare and then mail it - (but this seems highly risky to me, because basically it is like you are sending money with mail right?)? How about wire transfer from the foreign bank? 
What do you recommend?


----------



## Bevdeforges

This has been a problem for a LONG time now. Most methods of payment need to be made from a US based bank. Credit card payments have a charge associated: Pay Your Taxes by Debit or Credit Card or Digital Wallet | Internal Revenue Service

And electronic payments from outside the US can get kind of expensive as they explain here: Foreign Electronic Payments | Internal Revenue Service

General information on making payments is here: Payments | Internal Revenue Service
But be aware that the options are limited if you don't have a US bank account you can use.


----------



## expus

Thanks for your answer. I guess wiring from foreign bank is the best option. They say it can get costly but do you have any idea about how much? They didn't say except saying it is "costly". Yes I can check with bank and ask for how much is the cost for international wire transfer but is this something special and more costly than a regular international wire transfer do you have any idea?

And on that same day wiring form, fields seem like they are for a business. It says TIN, business name, and does not even have personal income tax in the tax categories below. But I don't see a form for individuals. Or may be this is also for individuals?


----------



## Bevdeforges

No, I suspect the IRS is simply referring to the fact that most international bank transfers are pricey - normally a %age of the amount being sent, with a fixed minimum in the $20 range. 

As far as the forms are concerned, a TIN for an individual is your US SSN. The tax codes for individuals only appear on the webpage for Foreign Electronic Payments cited above. And your "business name" is simply the name as you normally put it on your tax returns.


----------



## expus

Thanks, so that is really a good option then.


----------



## expus

And how about from my US based bank, while I am abroad how can I pay? I call the bank and make a wire transfer to IRS over the phone ? Or direct deposit? Or check is better - in that case i must mail it from abroad which I dont want - using certified mail is expensive. 

Or.... I can simply pay from here? : Direct Pay | Internal Revenue Service
so from here I write my account number and routing number and IRS can withdraw money from my account? If this is the case this seems the best by far....


----------



## Bevdeforges

Depending on where you are in the tax filing and payment process, the "ideal" way is to give the IRS your (US) bank coordinates to allow them to take the tax due and deposit any refunds directly into your US account. Some US banks have bill payment services, but I know that some bank bill payment services will not make payments to tax authorities - whether the IRS or others. 

I would also watch your US account like a hawk. The IRS runs on rather old systems and while there hasn't been any significant hack (at least not one anyone has admitted to), you never know these days. But yes, for convenience sake the direct pay mechanism is probably the best way to do things - as long as you have the US bank account.


----------



## expus

Bevdeforges said:


> Depending on where you are in the tax filing and payment process, the "ideal" way is to give the IRS your (US) bank coordinates to allow them to take the tax due and deposit any refunds directly into your US account. Some US banks have bill payment services, but I know that some bank bill payment services will not make payments to tax authorities - whether the IRS or others.
> 
> I would also watch your US account like a hawk. The IRS runs on rather old systems and while there hasn't been any significant hack (at least not one anyone has admitted to), you never know these days. But yes, for convenience sake the direct pay mechanism is probably the best way to do things - as long as you have the US bank account.


Sorry I dont entirely follow what you are saying but as far as I can tell, and based on my further research, i can simply use my US bank account for direct pay. All I have to do is to go to direct pay link, and provide them my personal info plus bank account number and routing number and that's it right?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Never having used the service Direct Pay, I can't really say much about it. I gather it requires that you have a US based bank account. And if it works for you, then it seems like a good plan.


----------

